# Hey all from Queensland



## W.T.BUY (Oct 3, 2009)

Hey all left for queensland on wednesday. Drove up and arrived at Tannum sands (Gladstone) on thursayd night. Saw 2 pognona barbarta on the way up. One moved to fast for me to photograph the other had been clipped by a car so I did the right thing and put it out of its misery. Was gonna look for some Salturius wyberba but was in the area during the mourning and didnt want to look during the day. and didn't wanna wait around fr night as it was only 7 in the mourning. Yesterday saw 3 A.Verrearuxii under a old piece of iron. Under other pieces they were up to 15 bynoes geckos under each sheet O.O as well as a few dubious dtellas at night cursing around chasing some bugs around the windows.

Of course at night in town there are hundreds of AHG running around and barking. Currently the moon is full and we have just had a little bit of rain. First rain in about 6 months my uncle said. Im very keen to go out at night and see if I can find and thick tailed geckos, As well as finding some Frill neck lizards and tommies or nobbie dragons. Im gonna be up here for another week or 2 as have access to thousands of acres of property. Which a variety of property from mangroves to grassland to Dry sclerophyll forrest to even a little denser forrest. 

So if anyone haves any tips of were to look and for what .species please let us know. Pics soon to come*


----------



## Serpentes (Oct 3, 2009)

Sounds like you're doing OK already. Hunt out any old areas where there is rubbish lying around or old buildings. Look around any rocky hills, especially around the base of the hill. Drive and walk at night, again around any hills is good.

Just look, and look, and look, and when you're tired of that, go somewhere else and keep looking


----------



## Acrochordus (Oct 3, 2009)

Nice stuff, try find some Rocky Outcrops, they allways seem to turn up something good, go out at night when it is little or no moon, thats when you will have more chance of seeing some Nocturnal Gecko species and nights that are hot and humidy that will turn up snakes.
Thanks Tim.


----------



## Asharee133 (Oct 3, 2009)

what are AHG's?


----------



## Acrochordus (Oct 3, 2009)

Asharee133 said:


> what are AHG's?


Asian House Geckos, there everywhere in Queensland.
Thanks Tim.


----------



## reptilefan95 (Oct 3, 2009)

there aggressive little buggers as well....


----------



## PimmsPythons (Oct 3, 2009)

Kroombit Tops has heaps of laceys , some big carpets and other geckos


----------



## Australis (Oct 3, 2009)

slimebo said:


> Kroombit Tops has heaps of laceys , some big carpets and other geckos



I walked 30 or more Kms through there the other week.. loads of dogs.


----------



## Kris (Oct 3, 2009)

Hey, I walked that far too from there the other day.....and you forgot the rabbit Australis.


----------



## Australis (Oct 3, 2009)

Kris said:


> Hey, I walked that far too from there the other day.....and you forgot the rabbit Australis.



Ah possums as well come to think of it. :|


----------



## bfg23 (Oct 3, 2009)

what did you end up doing with all your beardies?


----------



## Kris (Oct 3, 2009)

And a terrifying Small eyed. We also found this Hoop Snake preparing to chase us down a hill.  But , we climbed a tree and got away....... (We know it is a Bandy bandy not a Hoop Snake, Hoop Snakes are black then white, Bandy Bandys are white then black), things were tense for a bit.


----------



## Kris (Oct 3, 2009)

Found this bloke nearish Tannum.
Kris.


----------



## Serpentes (Oct 3, 2009)

Kris said:


> And a terrifying Small eyed. We also found this Hoop Snake preparing to chase us down a hill.  But , we climbed a tree and got away....... (We know it is a Bandy bandy not a Hoop Snake, Hoop Snakes are black then white, Bandy Bandys are white then black), things were tense for a bit.



Very funny! And very cool, I've always wanted to see a bandy bandy do that defensive thing. I've only ever found little Vermicella multifasciata, not the big annulata.


----------



## JasonL (Oct 4, 2009)

Serpentes said:


> Very funny! And very cool, I've always wanted to see a bandy bandy do that defensive thing. I've only ever found little Vermicella multifasciata, not the big annulata.



How could of you herped through the Royal without finding annulata??? .... I find stacks of them every year without looking, usually on the road coming back from fishing at Bundeena, even found the same one twice on consecutive nights whilst walking the Karloo track... other than small eyeds they would be the most common snake found on the road at night...


----------



## JasonL (Oct 4, 2009)

......... or maybe they were actually hoop snakes?


----------



## Kris (Oct 4, 2009)

They aren't the most common nocturnal elapid around here but we do get a few. Even got a Coral Snake a while ago. Every photo I took of it turned out blurry though. This is the only one I've got here.
Kris.


----------



## Acrochordus (Oct 4, 2009)

Thats one nice Coral Snake, do you have anymore pic's of herps found in your area?
Thanks Tim.


----------



## Kris (Oct 4, 2009)

A few, not many though. I find quite a bit here, so everything is just normal and not photo worthy.....usually.

This is an average Taipan from here. I get quite a few.


----------



## W.T.BUY (Oct 8, 2009)

Hey all, sorry about the delay bbut had some internet troubles.... 
Anyway I went herping the other night and saw HEAPS of zigzag velvet geckos on old she oak trees. I mean there were pleantly. But bailed soon as the sandflies were having a feast. They seem tio lick of the aerogaurd. 
I went to seventeen seventy the other day. I saw a pretty big sand monitor as well as a few small skinks. At night ate at a pub and there was a bottle shop next to it. went over there and a dude was moving some small kegs things. As he moved one a sub adult southern spotted gecko ran out. I grabbed her and put her outta harns way because the road was bussy.

After this went to the lodge and had a look for some more geckos. All I saw was HUNDREDS of asian house geckos not a native in sight. Was quite depressing seeing they were out there.... Went to take some pics of them to find mum had accidently deleted photos on memory stick :evil: was not HAPPY. So at the time all I had was a few photos of AHG.

Next day went on the LARC theing they have over there didnt see much but did see one skink that was bright blue under the chin and neck and red on its sides. I got some great pics of him. Dont have my herp book on me ATM so cant remember name.

So thats it for the moment Would really like to see some thickies or some asper while im up here but only time will tell. Would also like to see some dragons but cant seem to find any :cry:


----------



## W.T.BUY (Oct 9, 2009)

Went out today and saw 3 more bynoes geckos and 1 A.Verrearuxii all under the same piece of corrogated iron. Then walked around for about an hour looking for some dragons but didn't see anything. After another 10 mins me and my dad decided to walk back to the car. I was a little disapointed not seeing anything. Then my dad saw something move on a old tree stump. We ran over to check it out and It turned out to be a Tommie Round Head! He was very pretty bright yellow stripes and red body but couldnt capture colours as tree stump was to dark. He kept running up and down the inside of it then he went very dark almost black. Didnt wanna stress him out so left it at that. Well now I know where they are here so just gotta find some more. Will be going out soon to check the crab pots. (got 1 big boy last night) so will have a look then.

Also does anyone know of any national parks or places to herp at rockhapton as im going out that way tomorrow.


----------



## W.T.BUY (Oct 9, 2009)

oh BTW that skink I saw at seventeenseventy was probably from carlia family. ATM im thinking C.pectoralis. Will have to wait till I get back to syd for pics. As im currently using the local libary as am having internet troubles where im staying.


----------

